# Orijen v Acana



## SpooOwner

Why is Acana considered inferior to Orijen when they're both made by Champion? Inferior ingredients? Processing? Recipes?


----------



## kevin bradley

Orijen has more meat. 

both stellar foods.


----------



## rescuedoglover

Orijen: 70% meat sources and 30% fruits and vegies
Acana: 60% meat sources and 40% fruits and vegies
Acana also has grain inclusive foods.


----------



## wags

*this is from orijens web sight*

Orijen is~70% meat, 30% fruit & vegetables… and no grains whatsoever.

Acana is ~60% meat 40% fruit and vegetable...no grains whatesoever.

While there are many differences between ACANA and ORIJEN, both diets reflect our belief in “Biologically Appropriateness, and “Fresh Regional Ingredients”.

Five of the main points of difference are summarized below:

MEAT CONCENTRATION: ORIJEN is made with 70-75% meat ingredients while ACANA has between 40 to 65%, depending on the formula.
AMOUNT OF PROTEIN: ORIJEN diets range between 38% and 42% protein, while ACANA features protein levels of 29-34%.
AMOUNT OF CARBOHYDRATE: ORIJEN diets range from 18-22% of carbohydrate, while ACANA diets are typically in the 28-30% carbohydrate range.
AMOUNT OF FRESH MEAT: ORIJEN is made with 28-35% of fresh meats, compared with ACANA which ranges from 9-15% of fresh meats.
VARIETY OF FRESH MEAT: ORIJEN contains a minimum of 5 fresh meats, compared to ACANA which contains 3 different fresh meat ingredients.

Put simply, we believe ORIJEN is the best dry dog or cat food available worldwide. Although lower in protein and total fresh meat content than ORIJEN, ACANA provides unbeatable value and a price point that makes Biologically Appropriate pet foods accessible to a wide range of pet lovers.


----------



## saltydogs

The statement that Acana has no grain is not true. In fact the company's best foods have grain in them and are relatively good values. Acana actually has more foods with grain than without.

Wags, don't take this the wrong way, but those dogs could slim down a bit.


----------



## buddy97

saltydogs said:


> The statement that Acana has no grain is not true. In fact the company's best foods have grain in them and are relatively good values. Acana actually has more foods with grain than without.
> 
> Wags, don't take this the wrong way, but those dogs could slim down a bit.


i consider their best foods by far to be their most meat inclusive by far, and those are the grainless foods:

acana pacifica
acana grasslands
acana wild prarie

while they do make grain inclusive foods that are decent they do not (by acanas admisson) have as much protein or as much animal product in them. additionally, im not sure any of the grain inclusive line has much availability inn the U.S. yet.

to the OP, i dont think any of us here consider Acana inferior to Orijen, just a tiny step below, but still better than most other offerings out there.


----------



## rescuedoglover

Derek,
That's my feeling about ACANA, also. The only other Canadian based food that comes close is GO Endurance. BTW, I'm switching my 15 year old Siberian Husky to Orijen Senior from Innova Senior Plus because of the P&G takeover.My Standard Poodles are getting a mix of ACANA Wild Praire and GO Endurance.
All my dogs are rescues.My red SP is my therapy partner


----------



## kevin bradley

saltydogs said:


> The statement that Acana has no grain is not true. In fact the company's best foods have grain in them and are relatively good values. Acana actually has more foods with grain than without.
> 
> Wags, don't take this the wrong way, but those dogs could slim down a bit.




Salty, you ever meet RC? 
I'd pay money to listen to you guys get together 


I think Wags just loves her kids too much ...


----------



## PUNKem733

rescuedoglover said:


> Derek,
> That's my feeling about ACANA, also. The only other Canadian based food that comes close is GO Endurance. BTW, I'm switching my 15 year old Siberian Husky to Orijen Senior from Innova Senior Plus because of the P&G takeover.My Standard Poodles are getting a mix of ACANA Wild Praire and GO Endurance.
> All my dogs are rescues.My red SP is my therapy partner


Don't forget Horizon Legacy. I choose their puppy food as it has more meat in it. They changed their adult formula With less meat content, but didn't change their puppy formula. Also no grains, don't need that garbage.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

kevin bradley said:


> Salty, you ever meet RC?
> I'd pay money to listen to you guys get together
> 
> 
> I think Wags just loves her kids too much ...


was that supposed to mean


----------



## whiteleo

The grain inclusive line of Acana is not available or ever will be available in the U.S.


----------



## rescuedoglover

It's really too bad that Legacy changed their Adult fomula. It was a 6* on dogfoodanalysis.com. I fed it. Since the change it has dropped off their radar. Dogfoodadvisor.com gives an excellent review of what ingredients are in dog foods. With dog food recalls still happening, I've decided to only use foods with no questionable (red) ingredients. Trouble is there ain't very many of them to choose from.


----------



## kevin bradley

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> was that supposed to mean


you know I love ya, RC, but you are just a bit outspoken at times. And even if your views are a bit out of the norm(like feeding the most agressive animal based protein to bring out the savage instincts in your Dog)...I like having you around.

Good for the forum.


----------



## wags

saltydogs said:


> The statement that Acana has no grain is not true. In fact the company's best foods have grain in them and are relatively good values. Acana actually has more foods with grain than without.
> 
> Wags, don't take this the wrong way, but those dogs could slim down a bit.


You know what saltydogs I guess thats really none of your business so lets keep it that way! My one dog has lost weight and if I wanted your advice about my dogs I would ask for it got it?????????????? Oh and yah, I did take it the wrong way! My dogs are fine worry about your own!:wink:Oh And I found your comment RUDE!


----------



## SaltyDog

I would like to just point out that saltydogs and myself ARE NOT the same person.

I read saltydogs first post and thought to myself...."What the hell did I write?" "Was I on crack or drunk?"....."oh wait, someone added an S to my screen name.....great"


Thanks for letting me clear this situation :biggrin:


----------



## cast71

pretty funny:biggrin: I was confused, because your post reccomend Orijen and the other salty is orijens arch enemy. Will the real salty please stand up.


----------



## saltydogs

wags said:


> You know what saltydogs I guess thats really none of your business so lets keep it that way! My one dog has lost weight and if I wanted your advice about my dogs I would ask for it got it?????????????? Oh and yah, I did take it the wrong way! My dogs are fine worry about your own!:wink:Oh And I found your comment RUDE!


My point is that you should not be giving others nutritional advice. I think I am on firm ground making that point.


----------



## Khan

kevin bradley said:


> Salty, you ever meet RC?
> I'd pay money to listen to you guys get together
> 
> 
> I Certainly got what you meant! :biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> I always know I'm going to be VERRRY entertained .
> 
> Thanks Kevin, I'm glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## saltydogs

cast71 said:


> pretty funny:biggrin: I was confused, because your post reccomend Orijen and the other salty is orijens arch enemy. Will the real salty please stand up


I am not Orijen's enemy but I find the company has no particular expertise other than marketing and many of the ingredients have no proven or even anecdotal reason for being in there. Marigold petals? Corn Silk? Fennel? Angelica Root? Licorice? LOLOL

The way many of you drink the KoolAid, if Orijen came out and said you know what the guys at Cornell, Penn and all the other schools are right, corn is much better than potato you all would be running for corn. Corn should never be the primary source of anything for a dog but it should be in there over the other choices including brown rice. How many people know that corn has 3 times the cancer figthing antioxidants of broccoli?

I don't think many people know that most of the real protein in Orijen comes from plants in the Southern US and that just a few years ago Champion made food for supermarkets.


----------



## SaltyDog

Again......please don't ruin my good name on these boards 





.


----------



## cast71

ROFL:smile:


----------



## cast71

> I am not Orijen's enemy but I find the company has no particular expertise other than marketing and many of the ingredients have no proven or even anecdotal reason for being in there. Marigold petals? Corn Silk? Fennel? Angelica Root? Licorice? LOLOL


You totally missed the point. Orijen has mostly meat! Who cares about the other ingredients.



> The way many of you drink the KoolAid, if Orijen came out and said you know what the guys at Cornell, Penn and all the other schools are right, corn is much better than potato you all would be running for corn. Corn should never be the primary source of anything for a dog but it should be in there over the other choices including brown rice. How many people know that corn has 3 times the cancer figthing antioxidants of broccoli?


Sorry dude, you got the wrong person here. I don't have any trust in modern medicine, as well as the rest of the corporations


----------



## Caty M

I agree that most of the additional ingredients are marketing gimmicks.. however if the amount of meat/animal protein stays the same, then it is still a great food. I feed raw but use Orijen as training treats.

And don't comment on people's dogs weights, that's just mean. So what if one is a bit 'portly', their coats shine and obviously are being well cared for :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT

saltydogs said:


> My point is that you should not be giving others nutritional advice. I think I am on firm ground making that point.


And what makes it okay for YOU to give nutritional advice????


----------



## wags

saltydogs said:


> My point is that you should not be giving others nutritional advice. I think I am on firm ground making that point.


Well then your point is absolutley off track here. I wrote on my post that this is what ORIJEN says on their web sight. Start reading the posts correctly. My post clearly states this is what ORIJEN wrote on their web sight UNDERSTAND? So I am taking what they wrote and I posted it. Their was no harm done in my posting~~ every other person on here understood this but YOU. I trust the company~ Champion and I like their values and their views. I am not pushing the company ~nor ~am I endorsing them in any way shape or form.

If you say your point is that I should not give others nutritional advice, (which I actually did not since I took the information from the Orijen web sight) then why should you? 

To my view ~your point was~ to call out what you thought of a picture of my dogs that I took quite a while back and I find that thats none of your business! Your obviously someone who likes to argue to get your kicks. Your very RUDE.


----------



## wags

SaltyDog said:


> I would like to just point out that saltydogs and myself ARE NOT the same person.
> 
> I read saltydogs first post and thought to myself...."What the hell did I write?" "Was I on crack or drunk?"....."oh wait, someone added an S to my screen name.....great"
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me clear this situation :biggrin:


I sure will never confuse you two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::wink:


----------



## PUNKem733

Well they may have all these non essentail ingredients, but look at the bag, it's trace amounts...0.001% or something in that range. How can you ignore the fact that people who put there dogs on this food see an improvement in their coat, skin, teeth, and overall health.


----------



## ZoesMom

For me using Acana vs Orijen was a matter of stomach issues. From what I'd read both in articles about dog food and reviews from dog owners Champions is the best company with Orijen being the best overall kibble. I was really excited to put Zoe on Orijen but even with a slow transition (3 weeks) two different times her tummy just can't handle the Orijen and I was stuck with really runny poops. I was told by the pet store to switch to Acana because it still grain free but less protein. Sure enough that did the trick. So for me it wasn't a cost issue but a tummy issue. But if Zoe could handle Orijen she'd be eating that. I'm just glad Champions made another grain free food.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

did u switch from a grained food to orijen? that might have been why. leave her on acana for a while and try orijen again\\\for you, what is the price difference in orijen vs acan


----------



## ZoesMom

*@ rctriplefresh5*

Yes the switch was from Merricks Chicken Pot Pie which does have grains to Orijen. But we did a super slow transition....3+ weeks going from 75% old food and 25% Orijen and then the last almost full week was about 85% Orijen and 15% Merricks which she was doing ok on but sure enough when it got to 100% Orijen the runny/soft poops started. So strange but true. And we tried two different times. But that is a great suggestion to wait a while and then try to transition her from Acana to Orijen. I will definitely try that. 

The cost difference between a 29 pound bag of Acana and Orijen where I shop is only about 5 bucks a bag.


----------



## malluver1005

saltydogs said:


> Wags, don't take this the wrong way, but those dogs could slim down a bit.


How the %!?$ is she not supposed to take this the wrong way?????


----------



## SpooOwner

As the OP, how do I close this thread?


----------



## wags

malluver1005 said:


> How the %!?$ is she not supposed to take this the wrong way?????


You got that right! But some people are just altogether out to say something thats rude and that person obviously didn't think before writing!! Funny though I never asked that person for advice on my dogs and I never would! UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! some people..............................................................................


----------



## malluver1005

SpooOwner said:


> As the OP, how do I close this thread?


I know this is your thread and I apologize to you for saying that, but that just really got on my nerves!!!


----------



## SamWu1

saltydogs said:


> the guys at Cornell, Penn and all the other schools are right, corn is much better than potato you all would be running for corn.


The majority of large corporations has been saying corn is the best protein source for canine nourishment and too much meat is unhealthy. Do I believe them? Not a word. There have been studies conducted by respected nutritional experts saying feeding raw is detrimental and even dangerous for dogs. Do I immediately switch to kibble? No.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion saltydogs and that's the primary reason that you're still on this board because I've yet to see one person that either you agree with or agrees with you. 

You had said in past posts that there are no evidence of raw feeding being beneficial besides the owners of dogs that are doin well on raw. What about the published evidence of dogs suffering from dehabiltating health conditions scientifically proven to be caused from a deficiency in diet?

I'm not trying to challenge your opinions saltydogs but your posts are not comprehendable, they simply make little to no sense. You make ridiculous, contradicting statements.


----------



## SpooOwner

It's not that I disagree ... it's that this thread has been out of control for some time.

Dear God. Please close this thread. Thank you. OP.


----------



## Caty M

I think Saltydogs was banned.. haven't seen him in awhile. He, I am pretty sure, just liked to disagree on EVERYTHING just to get a reaction. He must have a boring life. :biggrin:


----------



## SamWu1

bishopthesheltie said:


> I think Saltydogs was banned.. haven't seen him in awhile. He, I am pretty sure, just liked to disagree on EVERYTHING just to get a reaction. He must have a boring life. :biggrin:


Hallelujah, although I'll miss correcting his ridiculous comments.


----------



## Unosmom

well there was claybuster, then saltydogs, I'm sure soon enough there will be someone else ruffling feathers.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

Unosmom said:


> well there was claybuster, then saltydogs, I'm sure soon enough there will be someone else ruffling feathers.


Not to call saltydogs out(the guy with the weimraners) but i suspect he amde the alternate account (troll saltydogs) to stir things up....

reasons-
1- troll salty dogs posted a reply from champion...it said DEAR DEREK....respected saltydogs name

2- saltydogs has not posted anything on here in like 3 months....then all of a sudden troll saltydogs comes on which was suspicious enough.....then we all hate on him and say has the respected salty turned? and then the respected salty all of a sudden comes on here to post again.

3- I know respected salty had problems with adult orijen, so i can see him saying engative things about it to users.


just something to consider


----------



## whiteleo

I personally think your way off base! But I could be wrong.................


----------



## josh83

Acana or Orijen can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## dogcrazy

I just transitioned my dogs to Acana Prairie and they did great, no stomach issues at all. I'm really pleased as I could never get them to accept or tolerate EVO-- even way back when before P&G. I can buy Acana online and it ships very quickly. I live in a super rural area and couldn't get Acana before. I'm very happy with it.

I use Ziwi Peak (air dried raw) as training treats so they get a little extra protein with that as well. It makes excellent training treats because it is tiny squares of jerky and it doesn't dry up or crumble in your pocket. Don't waste your money on the Ziwi "treat" formulas, just order the regular daily diet.....they are so similar and the daily diet is much cheaper. A one kilo bag goes a long, long way.....probably 2 months of training treats for 4 dogs. That's a lot cheaper than most other treats in the long run. 

Carol in AZ


----------



## buddy97

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> reasons-
> 1- troll salty dogs posted a reply from champion...it said DEAR DEREK....respected saltydogs name


no, thats me. he posted a copy of an email i got from champion and posted on either this forum or another one.


----------

